# Rain water for washing car?



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Me and my dad have had a bit of a dispute about this whole thing. Is it ok or better to wash/rinse your car with rain water? My argument was, the crap in the rain like acid rain, plus the tank we store it in isn't dirty, but if you look in you can see it's a not so nice colour, not like super clean like tap water. 

my dad "ensures" me there is a filter in the pressure washer? 

so what is better clean rainwater or tap water?


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would say not. There is going be fine particles of dirt and sand from the roof that have come down and are in the tank. The filter on the jet was is remove bigger particles that will damage the pump etc.

So in my opinion it will damage the car.


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

on the other hand it will save the planet!


----------



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)

arcdef said:


> on the other hand it will save the planet!


How does that one work?


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

every summer we get a water "shortage" and hose pipe bans so the whole eco side of things is we wont be wasting good water cleaning cars...............HA


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

i can't see the problem

if you ran it through a series of particle filter to get out any of the grit, dust, small insects that would be in there they are in my water butt.

I would not just use it straight out of the water butt, think about what your drain pipes look like when you need to clean them


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

yeye that's my arguement the grit in the water, we have a fine filter over the entry to the where it fills the water container, but nothing serious. I guess it's ok to wash the van with it but not for the e30.


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Would you drink it? usually a good indicator


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

haha wud I fook...


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

this is a good quistion,

and i hope rain water aint too bad for your car cos i clayed mine today in the rain!!!


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

you could always boil it:lol:

or buy a Five Stage Reverse Osmosis Water Purifier for £149, save money on the water bill too as it should be drinkable. (If I read it correctly)
http://www.cswshopping.co.uk/five-stage-reverse-osmosis-water-purifier-p-150.html


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

or get a cheaper one from RO-Man. In either case you will need to boost the pressure from the water butt to about 20psi to drive the RO filter

BTW, there is a big difference between filtered water from an RO process and purified water. I still wouldnt want to drink rain water, even if it had been filtered.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

save the rain water to flush a toilet...


----------

